# William Edward McIlwaine



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

If anyone knew or knew of my Uncle William, known as Paddy, Mac, or Wullie I would be very grateful if you would get in touch.

Uncle Wullie drowned at Sapele, Nigeria in May 1957, aged 27 - he was working aboard the Marsland at the time, 2 other seamen lost their lives at the same time - Robert Henderson from South Shields aged 19 and James William Priest from Leith aged 41.

After recent events healthwise with both my dad and Mum my dad has been thinking back over his life, any stories/memories about Wullie would be very much appreciated.

Thank you
Sandra


----------

